# Heaven and Hell Party-how to do it?



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I know that there has been been some Heaven & Hell themed parties. The costumes and invites are obvious, but what about the decor? Not sure on how I should stage. Any one want to share their experiences or suggestions?


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Balloons*

I think a really easy and relatively cheap way to set the scenes is with balloons. Get a ton of latex (unless you have allergic guests) white balloons and fill with both air and helium to represent clouds and put a lot of the pure white background in while still keeping texture and interest. Maybe some silver mylar stars too. The ones on the floor will create movement in your decor, and it sort of camoflauges a lot too. 

You can do the same in "Hell" with red balloons or flame printed balloons. The sort of clear ones really glow and reflect lights in cool ways, so does mylar. Maybe mix in devil or skull face balloons for lost souls. 

Helium jumped in price and became harder to find a few years back, but my big party store still has huge tanks for rental under $100 that do hundreds of balloons. Just make sure you have lots of help to tie them off - at our Oscars party in Feb. the rest of my planning group struggled with tying the balloons (arthritis) and as the only young'in I ended up with blisters after the first couple hundred. Or get clips.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

i would imagine that some stores already have xmas decorations out  angels & stars would be good hung around for the heaven theme. drape white fabrics, scarves etc around the room - for the hell - well - I'm sure there must be loads of devil devor in the halloween decorations out. and the same goes - red, black orange fabrics.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks, very interesting ideas. I guess I never considered balloons. I will keep those in mind.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

and idea you could work with for your invitations


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi themrs

Just as a by the way, when I was reading your thread, the "Heaven & Hell " theme reminded me of my favourite restaurant in Central London, it too is called Heaven & Hell although I believe it is the Italian version ...."Paradiso Inferno" .....a variation on a theme?????

Just a thought!

BW


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I like the little play on names idea. I was considering instead of Heaven and Hell, changing it to Heaven OR Hell and thought I could work with that with my invites. Not really that big of a difference I guess. I am just struggleing this year for inspiration.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

here's a link that might help you with more ideas


----------



## SunElaine (Sep 14, 2008)

It would be cool if you could do different floors for Heaven and Hell. Heaven on an upper floor and Hell below. A balcony would be sweet!

You could use balloons, as somene else mentioned, or you can get tulle really cheap (like $1.50 a yard at Walmart) in white/silver for Heaven and red/black for Hell and then drape it from the corners of the room and across the walls. You could even use ballons to accent it, especially on the floor. The tulle would be a lot easier on the hands than doing hundreds of balloons!

In Heaven, you could have white furniture coverings (YIKES!) for an illusion of sitting on clouds. Serve white or clear beverages in Heaven. You could do white fairy lights behind the tulle also for a starry look.

In Hell, you could have the furniture covered in "flame" fabric - I'm sure you can get it at JoAnn Fabrics or another fabric store. Have lots of candles in Hell (red, black). And you could use orange/red/white fairy lights behid the tulle just for some ambient light. Serve red/black beverages in Hell. I'm sure there are recipes for drinks in those colors somewhere!

Ask guests to come dressed in the Heaven/Hell theme. I know someone who used to go to a club in NYC where it was kind of Heaven/Hell themed. The guy went as a demon (gothic, black clothes, dark lips & eyes, horns on forehead) and the girl went as a 'fallen angel' wearing tattered angel wings and outfit and a crooked halo... Almost looked singed around the edges. Then there were people that were all goth wearing black and then there were people (mostly girls) who went as angels with gleaming white angel outfits (lingerie) with white wings and halos, etc. You could do a best costume prize for Heaven and a separate one for Hell.

There's a lot you can do with this theme! Have fun!


----------

